# Reel or Greens Mower Next?



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Since 1991 I have used 3 different reel mowers (McLane, TruCut, and Locke) on my 6000 sf hybrid Bermuda lawn. The McLane was underpowered, the TruCut's clutch went out, and the Locke's reel-to-bed knife adjustment was difficult to maintain. Since I am in the market again, I would like to hear the pros and cons of staying with a reel or switching to a greens mower. (This topic might have already been covered on the forum.) If there are members who have used both, it would be interesting to hear their evaluations. I am leaning toward a 26-inch greens mower, since HOC can go up to 1.25 inches, and presumably their reel-to-bed knife adjustments are precise and stable. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I've owned Mclane and Tru-cut before I graduated to a greens mower. It's night and day difference to me a greens mower is easier to maintain your also going to get a better quality cut there won't be no turning back if you go greens mower


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks, reelnut.
P.S. Which greens mower do you use?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Great, I just bought a Tru-Cut &#128534;


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I currently use a Flex 21


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ever thought about one of these? https://www.toro.com/en/golf/specialty-equipment/prostripe-560


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

ABC123, no, I haven't. I wonder what the cut looks like. Do you know how much this costs?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have owned both and have to say that hands down a greens mower is WAY better than a regular reel mower in every aspect except being able to mower really close to things (fence, house........) I have owned a TruCut C25 10 blade reel and currently own a Baroness LM56. Everything on the Baroness is far superior to the TruCut and even though it's not as easy to adjust the HOC, it still doesn't take long at all to do so on the Baroness. You usually don't adjust the HOC that often anyway.


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have owned both and have to say that hands down a greens mower is WAY better than a regular reel mower in every aspect except being able to mower really close to things (fence, house........) I have owned a TruCut C25 10 blade reel and currently own a Baroness LM56. Everything on the Baroness is far superior to the TruCut and even though it's not as easy to adjust the HOC, it still doesn't take long at all to do so on the Baroness. You usually don't adjust the HOC that often anyway.


I haven't received the C27 I ordered yet and someone locally is selling a Baroness LM56G for $800. It looks in superb shape and his lawn looks fantastic. Is that something to jump on as a first time reel owner, or should I stick with the Tru-Cut?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I have owned both and have to say that hands down a greens mower is WAY better than a regular reel mower in every aspect except being able to mower really close to things (fence, house........) I have owned a TruCut C25 10 blade reel and currently own a Baroness LM56. Everything on the Baroness is far superior to the TruCut and even though it's not as easy to adjust the HOC, it still doesn't take long at all to do so on the Baroness. You usually don't adjust the HOC that often anyway.
> ...


Is this the Baroness that is for sale in your area? Baroness LM56

Don't get me wrong, there is NOTHING wrong with a TruCut mower and it is a fine machine but having a greens mower will allow you to take your lawn to the next level if you ever want to go there. The Baroness is a great mower and I love mine but the only downside to owning one is that most of the parts for it are a lot more expensive than the parts for a JD, Toro or Jacobsen mower since there isn't a large aftermarket network for it since it is so new to the US market. With that being said though, there is a lot less to go wrong with it since there are no belts and it's all gear driven. Feel free to ask any questions you might have :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Yeah that's the one, I guess I should've known he would be a member here 😆

I wonder why it isn't working out for him though. Also, my lawn is nowhere near ready for a precision cut that would offer. However, I would hate to miss an opportunity on a great deal. Which is easier to maintain as far as reel to bedknife adjustments, backlapping, etc.? Which is easier to use on a gently sloped yard?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

A greens mower will still give you a better cut on an uneven lawn than a TruCut will but you may have to mow at a higher HOC until you can sand the lawn and smooth things out.

How "gentle" is this slope?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> A greens mower will still give you a better cut on an uneven lawn than a TruCut will but you may have to mow at a higher HOC until you can sand the lawn and smooth things out.
> 
> How "gentle" is this slope?


A moderate slope. Its a roughly 7500-8000 sq.ft. front yard, the top of the lawn I'm guesstimating is 6 feet above the bottom of the lawn at a distance of 150 feet. Here are some pictures:









Also, I think I have Zoysia and I'm not even sure how low I can cut it. Its currently at a way-too-high 2.5" HOC. Any tips or feedback on whether my lawn dimensions/slope and grass type prohibit me from using a greens mower would be appreciated.

EDIT: I guess using basic math with a 6 ft drop and a 150 foot run its about a 4-5% slope.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

cwoernle said:


> ABC123, no, I haven't. I wonder what the cut looks like. Do you know how much this costs?


Msrp is 1850 about. Asked about it in a few places and somebody said it won't cut as clean as a reel but would work.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think your slope looks fine and you shouldn't have any issues with a greens mower.

As for getting it down to a reasonable HOC, you may have to wait until Spring to scalp it down and then start mowing at 1" or below(Max HOC on a Baroness is about 1"). It will be a dirty job come Spring as you have A LOT of material to remove but it can be done, just break it up over a few weeks so it isn't such a monumental job.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think your slope looks fine and you shouldn't have any issues with a greens mower.
> 
> As for getting it down to a reasonable HOC, you may have to wait until Spring to scalp it down and then start mowing at 1" or below(Max HOC on a Baroness is about 1"). It will be a dirty job come Spring as you have A LOT of material to remove but it can be done, just break it up over a few weeks so it isn't such a monumental job.


Thanks for your insight. The Baroness sold unfortunately so I suppose I will start my reel adventures with the C27 I ordered, but depending on how things go next season will keep greens mowers in mind. I'm still curious about how low I can cut Zoysia, some references on line say no shorter than 1", others say no shorter than 1.5", and I've found one that says you can do 0.5' HOC. Not knowing the variety of Zoysia I have adds to the dilemma. The C27 I ordered has 7 blades. I know you had a 10 blade reel, do you think the 7 blade reel limits how low I can effectively maintain the HOC?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you will be fine with the 7 blade version on your Zoysia.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I was considering getting a TruCut C27 but this thread has me thinking now. Rather than a GM1000, I'm considering a GM1600 for the extra width and cutting height. My lawn is flat but bumpy at the moment, but I'm working on it and I cut at 1.5" with a rotary with very little scalping.

So if was a choice between a new C27 or an ~10 yo GM1600 for around $1000 less, which would you consider the better choice? Would maintenance be easier with the Toro? There seems to be no reel support just around here but I suppose the golf courses might be able to help. Anyone know any place nearish Florence, SC, for sharpening?


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

This is probably a stupid question, but what is the difference between a greens mower and a regular reel mower like a TruCut or some of the others mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TC2 said:


> I was considering getting a TruCut C27 but this thread has me thinking now. Rather than a GM1000, I'm considering a GM1600 for the extra width and cutting height. My lawn is flat but bumpy at the moment, but I'm working on it and I cut at 1.5" with a rotary with very little scalping.
> 
> So if was a choice between a new C27 or an ~10 yo GM1600 for around $1000 less, which would you consider the better choice? Would maintenance be easier with the Toro? There seems to be no reel support just around here but I suppose the golf courses might be able to help. Anyone know any place nearish Florence, SC, for sharpening?


I don't own a GM1600 so hopefully someone who does own one can comment on the specifics but depending on what you are looking for out of your lawn, I would go with the used greens mower over a used/new TruCut. The greens mower is just easier to work on and will give you a better quality of cut, IMO. I know Eastern Turf Equipment in Fayetteville,NC which is about 1.5 hours away does reel sharpening. Getting the reel sharpened isn't something you have to do very often so I wouldn't worry about it too much as I am sure you could find someplace/someone to get it done if needed. A local golf course during the off season would be a good place to start.



WarEagle26 said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but what is the difference between a greens mower and a regular reel mower like a TruCut or some of the others mentioned in this thread?


Not a stupid question at all!! A greens mower is used to mow golf greens down to around .100" but can usually be adjusted up to around 1", depending on the model. They can also come with groomers and brushes that can help lift the grass before cutting to achieve a better cut and a groomer can cut the stolons that grow laterally creating new growing points. They are also built a lot stronger and heavier due to the fact that they are required to mow several hours a day every day. They usually have a drum on the rear for propulsion which helps create a nice stripe on the lawn but can become a PIA if you have a severe slope on your lawn. They are generally easy to work on since they are designed to be put back into service as quick as possible and are really easy to adjust the HOC and reel to bedknife.

A "reel mower" AKA TruCut/McClane are more designed for homeowners and even though are quality machines they are not built anywhere close to a greens mower. They usually have wheels instead of a drum so they can handle hills and slopes better and HOC adjustments are generally made with a lever of some type. Adjusting the reel to bedknife can be a more of a pain since you usually have to loosen some bolts and rotate the reel closer or further away from the bedknife to adjust it.

I am sure I forgot something or didn't explain it good enough so if anyone has anything else to add please feel free to do so :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I recently passed on a Toro GM 1000 for $1000 to buy a used Tru-cut C25-7 for $900. The Tru-cut had only been used about 10 times due to an illness. The Toro had been cared for by an lawn wizard. I was really torn.

My primary decision in the process was having a small yard with many raised flower beds, tree ring, and other obstacles such as four utility boxes. The clutch on the Tru-cut is mandtory for my yard. No way I personally could do it with a greens mower without consistantly running into something. I feel that the higher hoc is desirable for my zoysia.

If my yard was smoother, larger, with less obstacles, I would have bought the Toro.

Remember, these guys are infected with a virus which makes them think super low is the only way to go.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Remember, these guys are infected with a virus which makes them think super low is the only way to go.


As true as this may be, most of us understand that not everyone wants/needs to mow that low 

I will say that once you start going low (below 1"), you almost want to see how low you CAN go!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a new Tru-Cut C27, and now have a lightly used GM1600. There is no doubt the GM1600 is a better built machine, but I still had great looking grass when I was mowing with a Tru-Cut. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, these guys are infected with a virus which makes them think super low is the only way to go.
> ...


Isn't this the truth! Told my wife today the next step is to get a dump truck load of sand and start leveling the lawn! I believe she rolled her eyes, mumbled that she loved me, and walked away!

Seriously though even mowing at 1.75 with a rotary makes the lawn look awesome compared to 3", I may go down to 1.25 here in a couple weeks just for fun to finish off the season!


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Great answers to the questions from TC2 and WarEagle26. One of the reasons I sold my Locke was none of the few local mechanics was familiar with the machine, and a couple of times the cutting head was reassembled wrong after the reel was ground. TC2, you might want to check with local golf courses to ask if they would sharpen a homeowner's reel mower. I had a 20" Tru-Cut before my 25" Locke, and I really liked the 25% increase in cutting width for my large patch of lawn (no trees, etc.). So I am attracted to the 26" greens ("collar/tee") mowers, but checking the used turf equipment sites, it appears there are far fewer of them for re-sale compared with typical greens mowers.

Does anyone have suggestions about how to evaluate a used reel/greens mower that is for sale? What do you look for in the posted pictures? What questions do you ask via emails, phone calls? And what do you check if you make the trip to lay eyes on it? As a general rule, if one buys from a used equipment site that advertises a "complete inspection, etc.," are the mowers less likely to have an unwelcomed surprise?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would look to make sure the mower starts up fairly easy within 1-2 pulls and doesn't smoke while running. Also check to see that the reel and bedknife are in good shape and they don't have any major nicks or gouges in them and if they say it's been sharpened recently, check to see if it will cut paper or not. For the overall condition, you can see if there is any excessive rust on the machine which may tell you if it was stored outside or not. Also check to make sure all the controls are working like they are suppose to.

That's all I can think of right now but if someone else has anything to add, feel free to do so.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Well I just called DolphinOPE and they still haven't shipped my TC C27. At this point (after 2 weeks) I think I might just cancel and wait till spring.


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would look to make sure the mower starts up fairly easy within 1-2 pulls and doesn't smoke while running. Also check to see that the reel and bedknife are in good shape and they don't have any major nicks or gouges in them and if they say it's been sharpened recently, check to see if it will cut paper or not. For the overall condition, you can see if there is any excessive rust on the machine which may tell you if it was stored outside or not. Also check to make sure all the controls are working like they are suppose to.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now but if someone else has anything to add, feel free to do so.


Very helpful! I suppose how good a mechanic the buyer is influences what defects are acceptable. Is there an age-limit on a greens mower that would be worrisome?


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Well I just called DolphinOPE and they still haven't shipped my TC C27. At this point (after 2 weeks) I think I might just cancel and wait till spring.


The hurricane might have set things back. I think DolphinOPE told me once that Tru-Cut sometimes announces price increases that go into effect in the new calendar year.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I will say that once you start going low (below 1"), you almost want to see how low you CAN go!!


So true. I was mowing around 1" with a rotary until I picked up my jacobsen. I took it down to .20. Just raised it to .35 because I still have some leveling to do. The goal next year is to take it as low as it will go.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

cwoernle said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just called DolphinOPE and they still haven't shipped my TC C27. At this point (after 2 weeks) I think I might just cancel and wait till spring.
> ...


The hurricane may have delayed things a bit, but the real problem is that they didn't have any in stock and their website failed to mention that. They had to special order from Tru-Cut who seems to be taking their sweet time. And now I'm wondering if I want a greens mower instead :lol:


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! Toro GM1600 on its way soon! :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

TC2 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Toro GM1600 on its way soon! :thumbup:


Where did you find one?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Well I just called DolphinOPE and they still haven't shipped my TC C27. At this point (after 2 weeks) I think I might just cancel and wait till spring.


My order earlier in the year took a while(over a month). Come to find out the person I was dealing with was no longer there. They had to order some things directly from TruCut that they did not have in stock. They said that TruCut was having a hard time keeping up with demand this year. Don't know if that was true. I think in the end I received 3 separate shipments for my one order. Hard to imagine Dolphin not having and C27's in stock.

I had been pretty happy with their service in the past but after that experience idk...


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Where did you find one?


Looked on turfnet.com and put in the model type into Google "for sale". A lot of secondhand sellers also seem to sell through ebay.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Adjusting the reel to bedknife can be a more of a pain since you usually have to loosen some bolts and rotate the reel closer or further away from the bedknife to adjust it.





Ware said:


> I had a new Tru-Cut C27, and now have a lightly used GM1600. There is no doubt the GM1600 is a better built machine, but I still had great looking grass when I was mowing with a Tru-Cut. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


Do you mind elaborating on this for me please? I am not mechanically inclined and the easier the maintenance the better. How do you adjust reel to bedknife on a greensmower compared to a TC? Is the backlapping process different? Does the TC leave tire marks in the turf and greensmowers don't due to having a drum?

I don't mean to pester anybody, but I really want to make the best decision here since thousands of dollars are on the line. Anybody else with experience with Tru-Cut and a greens mower please chime in about how maintenance is easier. I don't even know how you get access to the reel and bedknife: do you tip it over? Upside down? These things are like 200 pounds right? How do you get into position to do all of this maintenance on the underside of these monstrosities :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Adjusting the reel to bedknife can be a more of a pain since you usually have to loosen some bolts and rotate the reel closer or further away from the bedknife to adjust it.
> ...


Please, pester away!!! :lol:

On a TC, you will need to loosen 3 bolts on each side of the reel and then either using the TC spanner wrench or a punch and hammer, rotate the reel assembly forward or back to get the reel to bedknife clearance where you want it. On a greens mower, all you usually need to do is turn an adjusting nut/bolt on the left and right side to bring the reel closer or further away from the bedknife. It's a lot easier to make super fine adjustments on the greens mower.

Backlapping is going to be about the same on both of the mowers as all you really need to do is attach a cordless drill to the reel drive bolt on the outside of the mower. I believe that with McClane's you will have to fashion some kind of gear like mechanism to backlap it. Some of the "hybrid" greens mowers with electric drive motors will do it all by themselves with a flip of a switch.

The Trucut's "can" leave ruts in the lawn if you are mowing when the ground is wet and your soil is soft and you mow in the same direction every time just like you can with a rotary mower. It is very unlikely for that to happen with a greens mower which does allow you to mow your lawn in the rain or very shortly thereafter if you wish too.

Usually to access anything to do with the bedknife or reel all you have to do is tilt the mower back on the handle bars and you can basically do anything that needs to be done for normal maintenance. This goes for both the TruCut and Greens mowers.


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Helpful information for me, too. Thanks, MQ.
P.S. How do you like the Baroness? Can you compare it with other greens mowers you've used?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cwoernle said:


> Helpful information for me, too. Thanks, MQ.
> P.S. How do you like the Baroness? Can you compare it with other greens mowers you've used?


I love my Baroness and I can't really compare it to other greens mowers since the only other one I've used is a Toro GM1000 and I only used that once on someone else's yard. I do like how the Baroness' clutch and throttle are together on the handle bar and can be "feathered" while in operation.

Is there something specific you are curious about?


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> cwoernle said:
> 
> 
> > Helpful information for me, too. Thanks, MQ.
> ...


Not rreally. The look and description of the Baroness caught my eye and I was just curious.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

WarEagle26 said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but what is the difference between a greens mower and a regular reel mower like a TruCut or some of the others mentioned in this thread?


Rear roller, more blades, an extra 80-100lbs, typically built sturdier, allows for lower HOC, more options (groomer, brush, etc..)

Let me take the opposite side of the argument- Reels are lighter, easier to maneuver if your yard has lots of turns or is just small, cheaper to acquire, easier to have serviced (I have found that lots of shops will work on Tru-Cuts/Mclane but fewer will work on GM's), with the lighter weight, reels are easier to transport. Reels, like the Tru-Cut, have separate engine and wheel drives meaning you can have the engine on full speed and have the walking speed go as fast or slow as you want, the walking speed is MUCH easier to actively control for a reel (a GM is almost like driving a stick shift if you have a small yard, and forget about awkwardly shaped areas).

That being said, I currently have a TC and a GM1000.

If they were cars, GM's are muscle cars that excel at going straight while reels are sports cars that handle well on a track.

I was extremely excited to get my GM1000 and I won't argue that the weight and additional blades give a slightly better cut but (for me) the mow itself is not pleasant. If I had the land that some of the guys here have, it would be a different story.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I do like how the Baroness' clutch and throttle are together on the handle bar and can be "feathered" while in operation.


That feature alone had me wanting one badly. The only thing holding me back was the thread about how they are difficult to be sharpened.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I do like how the Baroness' clutch and throttle are together on the handle bar and can be "feathered" while in operation.
> ...


I've never had mine sharpened but it's not something that needs to be done regularly for a homeowner. I remember that post too and that was coming from the manufacturer so who knows how "difficult" it really is. I am lucky to have a Baroness dealer in my town though.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Jericho574 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Having a dealer in your area, how expensive are the parts, mainly the reel, bed knife and say if you wanted to add the verticutting attachment?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Dolphin OPE, they said the delivery truck from Tru-Cut is missing, along with all of the mowers inside. I've never heard of anything like this, if I find a good greens mower before they find the truck I will just cancel. I may just cancel anyway, it seems like a sign from the lawn gods.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Jericho574 said:
> ...


I will say the parts are more expensive just due to the face that there aren't many aftermarket manufacturers for the Baroness since they are fairly new to the US market. The bedknives run from $100-150 depending on which one you get and I think the verticutting attachment is around $800-1000 which I think is about average for the big 3 greens mowers. I lucked out and found someone that was selling 2 Baroness' on eBay and one of them had all the attachments so I offered him $400 for the brush and verticutter and he agreed :thumbup: Not sure how much a new reel is but that's not something that needs replaced very often.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Thanks for the answer, that honestly doesn't sound that bad and if I went with a Toro or Jacobsen probably even cheaper. Nobody uses John Deere greens mowers here, is there something wrong with them? I see a lot of used ones for sale.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Thanks for the answer, that honestly doesn't sound that bad and if I went with a Toro or Jacobsen probably even cheaper. Nobody uses John Deere greens mowers here, is there something wrong with them? I see a lot of used ones for sale.


Nothing wrong with the JD greens mowers. Several members here have them. I have a 220E for sale if you are interested.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I love my JD220B and haven't really had any problems with it. I'd say it's a solid mower.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I love my Baroness and I can't really compare it to other greens mowers since the only other one I've used is a Toro GM1000 and I only used that once on someone else's yard. I do like how the Baroness' clutch and throttle are together on the handle bar and can be "feathered" while in operation.


I am shocked to know that the Baroness has a clutch. Are there other brands of greens mowers utilizing a clutch? Is it model specific or across the board for Baroness?

I bought my reel mower specifically for the clutch. :roll:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the reason most greens mowers don't have a drive clutch à la Tru-Cut is because it would result in a variable clip rate - unless it also proportionally reduced the reel speed.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Baroness and I can't really compare it to other greens mowers since the only other one I've used is a Toro GM1000 and I only used that once on someone else's yard. I do like how the Baroness' clutch and throttle are together on the handle bar and can be "feathered" while in operation.
> ...





Ware said:


> I think the reason most greens mowers don't have a drive clutch à la Tru-Cut is because it would result in a variable clip rate - unless it also proportionally reduced the reel speed.


Yes, the reel speed is linked to the ground speed on the Baroness. You release the clutch and the drum and the reel stop. It also has a Low/High clip rate lever depending on the type of turf you are cutting. I usually use the Low clip rate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yes, the reel speed is linked to the ground speed on the Baroness. You release the clutch and the drum and the reel stop. It also has a Low/High clip rate lever depending on the type of turf you are cutting. I usually use the Low clip rate.


Interesting that you can feather it - care to shoot a video for us?


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I've seen a few complaints from different places that greens mowers can go too fast. The mowing speed for the Toro GMs is listed as 1.3-3.5mph. Is this simply low to high throttle? In which case, is there any reason why you wouldn't use a reduced throttle if top speed is too fast?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TC2 said:


> I've seen a few complaints from different places that greens mowers can go too fast. The mowing speed for the Toro GMs is listed as 1.3-3.5mph. Is this simply low to high throttle? In which case, is there any reason why you wouldn't use a reduced throttle if top speed is too fast?


Yes - I rarely mow at full throttle/speed. :thumbup:


----------



## cwoernle (Sep 13, 2017)

I asked a local greenskeeper if his club had any greens mowers for sale. He said they had 2 they might sell, since they had not used a walk-behind mower in over a year. He said his and other clubs have gone exclusively to riding greens mowers. I wonder if this is widespread and reflects cost-saving measures due to fewer golfers. In any case, it might increase the availability of used greens mowers for homeowners.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

TC2 said:


> In which case, is there any reason why you wouldn't use a reduced throttle if top speed is too fast?


In my experience, the speed issue is not when you're in open space but rather when you have a small or awkwardly shaped area that requires feathering or starting/stopping/backing up


----------

